

JS version of 'Still Alive' credits from Portal - mattmanser


======
mattmanser
I've shamelessly stolen it from reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/lcxw6/portals_still_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/lcxw6/portals_still_alive_in_javascript/)

The JS is not minified and nicely written, so check it out!

------
irunbackwards
Awesome.

